# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  پارس پندار

## Mohammad_Mnt

کسی تا حالا از این برنامه استفاده کرده ؟ ( برای فارسی کردن ویژوال فاکس پرو است )

----------


## kia1349

بله بد برنامه هائی هم نیستند ولی یه مشکل داره  
قفل سخت افزاری و قیمت بالا
با وجود ویژوال فاکس 8 و ویندوز 2000 یا xp دیگه به اون نیازی نیست

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

کیا جون ! من می خوام برنامه ام را توزیع کنم ، بنابراین احتیاج شدید دارم به یه فارسی ساز عالی

----------


## kia1349

محمد جان گفتم که قفل سخت افزاری داره که قفل من برای یک دستگاه کار میکنه و برای نسخه قابل توزیع آن باید مبلغ زیادی بدی میتونی به سایت پارس پندار سری بزنی
چیز دیگه ای برای فارسی سازی ویژوال سراغ ندارم

----------


## Afshinpour

بچه ها بدون فارسی ساز چطوری میشه توی ویزوال فاکس پرو فارسی توشت ؟ (با همون 2000 با ایکس پی) چون من الان صفحه کلید رو هم فارسی کردم ولب با این حال باز هم فارسی نمیشه نوشت!!  باید کلکی چیزی سرش سوار کرد ؟

----------


## habdolah

من دارم این کار را در win2000 انجام میدهم و ظاهرا مدتهاست که مشکلی نداشته ام.
ایا شما علاوه بر فارسی کردن صفحه کلید در regional option  انتخاب Set Defult را انجام داده اید.و هیچ کلکی هم نمیخواهدسر هم نمائیم.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

توی اکس پی که باید این کار رو بکنی :
ControlPanel/Regional and Language Option توی قسمت Languages باید چک باکس Install file for complex script and righToLeft language رو علامت بزنی تا فایل های مربوط به فارسی رو نصب کنه
بعد توی همون قسمت دکمه Details رو می زنی و زبان فارس رو اضافه می کنی 
بعد توی قسمت Regional Option  زبان فارسی رو انتخاب می کنی
در انتها هم برای ایجاد کد پیج فارسی توی قسمت Advance برای برنامه های غیر یونیکد ، زبان فارسی رو انتخاب می کنی

توی Win2000 را یادم نیست . فقط یادمه که باید Dll زبان فارسی رو ( که فکر کنم kybFA.dll ) بود رو نصب کنی
 8)

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> برای نسخه قابل توزیع آن باید مبلغ زیادی بدی


مبلغش نود هزار تومنه  :shock:

----------


## kia1349

declare integer ActivateKeyboardLayout in win32api integer,integer
ActivateKeyboardLayout(1025,8) &&for farsi like alt+shiftright
 ActivateKeyboardLayout(1033,0) &&for latin like alt+shiftleft
دستور اول برای لود کردن api مربوط به فارسی سازی
دستور دوم برای فعال کردن فانکشن فارسی سازی یا راست به چپ نویسی
معمولا این دستور را با یک علامت مساوی قبل از آن در واقعه gotfocus یک تکس باکس میذارند
دستور دوم برای لاتین کردن یا چپ به راست نویسی است میتوانید پس از اتمام کار در تکس باکس فارسی شده و برای اینکه کیبورد مجددا به حالت لاتین برگرده این فانکشن را در واقعه lostfocus همان تکس باکس قراردهید 
البته فونت تکس باکس شما چیزی باشد که فارسی را ساپورت کند

----------


## kia1349

declare integer ActivateKeyboardLayout in win32api integer,integer
ActivateKeyboardLayout(1025,8) &&for farsi like alt+shiftright
 ActivateKeyboardLayout(1033,0) &&for latin like alt+shiftleft
دستور اول برای لود کردن api مربوط به فارسی سازی
دستور دوم برای فعال کردن فانکشن فارسی سازی یا راست به چپ نویسی
معمولا این دستور را با یک علامت مساوی قبل از آن در واقعه gotfocus یک تکس باکس میذارند
دستور دوم برای لاتین کردن یا چپ به راست نویسی است میتوانید پس از اتمام کار در تکس باکس فارسی شده و برای اینکه کیبورد مجددا به حالت لاتین برگرده این فانکشن را در واقعه lostfocus همان تکس باکس قراردهید 
البته فونت تکس باکس شما چیزی باشد که فارسی را ساپورت کند

----------


## kia1349

اینطوری: :o  :lol:  :wink: 
declare integer ActivateKeyboardLayout in win32api integer,integer
ActivateKeyboardLayout(1025,8) &&for farsi like alt+shiftright
 ActivateKeyboardLayout(1033,0) &&for latin like alt+shiftleft
دستور اول برای لود کردن api مربوط به فارسی سازی
دستور دوم برای فعال کردن فانکشن فارسی سازی یا راست به چپ نویسی
معمولا این دستور را با یک علامت مساوی قبل از آن در واقعه gotfocus یک تکس باکس میذارند
دستور دوم برای لاتین کردن یا چپ به راست نویسی است میتوانید پس از اتمام کار در تکس باکس فارسی شده و برای اینکه کیبورد مجددا به حالت لاتین برگرده این فانکشن را در واقعه lostfocus همان تکس باکس قراردهید 
البته فونت تکس باکس شما چیزی باشد که فارسی را ساپورت کند

----------


## Afshinpour

من به جان شما اینقدر فارسی نوشتم با فاکسپرو که کامپیوترم سوخت !!

آقا به جای اینکه بیاین و توی سرور ما داون لود کنین و جیم شین برین .  یه کمکی کنین که ما 4 تا کلمه فارسی بنویسیم که دلمون نسوزه که فارسی هم بلدیم بنویسیم :roll:

----------


## kia1349

بگو برات چیکار کنم تا راضی بشی

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

من میام تو هاب بهت می گم  8)

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان

آقا من دارم میرم پارش پندار رو بخرم باید 1200000 پول بدم خوبه خداییش

----------


## binyaz2003

به نظر من پارس پندار به درد برنامه های کوچیکی می خوره که کاربر کاری رو انجام نده و اگر نه برای برنامه های بزرگ مخصوصا با ویندوز ایکس پی دیگه احتیاجی به این ندارید اگر موضوع دیگه ای غیراز اعلام خریدتون هست بفرمایید

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان

یعنی نخرم دیگه

----------


## jirjirakk

بهترین راه استفاده از همین استاندارد های ویندوزه [خرید همچین برنامه هایی زیاد عقلانی دیگه به نظر نمی رسه]

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان - اصفهان

خوب یعنی من دیونم دیگه

----------


## yellow_m

سلام میخواستم ببینم در vfp میتونم از فایل های صوتی و همچنین تصویر یاستفاده کنم ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین     
                                                                                  *****    babak    *****

----------


## mehran_337

بهترین راه برای استفاده از مالتی مدیا در فاکس اکتیوایکسی با نام microsoft multimedia
روش استفاده از اون هم توی sample فاکس هست اما اکتیوایکس های دیگری هم هستند که کارهای دیگری انجام میدن مثل کنترل صدا - کپچرگیری و حتی اکولایزر و ویزوالیشن (رقص نور)

----------


## پدرخوانده

> اما اکتیوایکس های دیگری هم هستند که کارهای دیگری انجام میدن مثل کنترل صدا - کپچرگیری و حتی اکولایزر و ویزوالیشن (رقص نور)


ممنون میشم چند مورد از این اکتیوایکس ها را معرفی کنید (مخصوصا اگر با مثال یا بصورت ک.ر.ا.ک باشد که چه بهتر)

----------


## binyaz2003

منم موافقم

----------


## mehran_337

این یک ocx برای پخش mp3 به همراه یک ویژوالیشن که همراه با صدا به حرکت در میاد . البته چند تا از آبجکتاش توی فاکس کار نمی کنه اما با توجه به مثالی که در وی بی زده می تونین کاراییشو بدست بیارید من هم یک فرم درست کردم که در فاکس بدونین چطور باید ازش استفاده کرد . به هر حال چون ماهیتش مال فاکس نیست شاید اذیتتون کنه

----------


## mehran_337

این هم یک کنترل کننده صدا اما دردسرهای خاص خودشو داره. یه زمانی تحت ویندوز 98 به اینها خوب کار می کردم .نا گفته نماند یه بار فکر نکنید هر چی دارم خرابه هدفم اینه که بگم این ابزار ها هستند و در موقع نیاز میشه پیداشون کرد

----------


## mehran_337

و اما بهترین راه پیشنهادی خودم :
در یک برنامه ای قرار بود با فاکس یک سی دی آموزشی کاملا مالتی مدیا درست کنم . برا اینکار در برنامه ام ابتدا realplayer نصب می کردم بعد توی فرم از ocx مربوطه استفاده کردم . در این حالت میشه صدا - زمان کل - زمان فعلی رو تنظیم کرد . میشه هر نوع فایل صوتی و تصویری رو پخش کرد فیلم و عقب جلو کرد به هر حال هر قابلیتی که اون نرم افزار مثلا realplayer داره می شه توی نرم افزار اعمال کرد.
البته من نرم افزارهای پخش کننده زیادی رو امتحان کرده بودم تا ببینم راحت ترین و بهترین نرم افزاری که موقع نصب ocx بده بیرون چیه  و با فاکس هم راحت کار کنه .
البته خود realplayer  در فرم مخفی می کردم بعد خودم اشیا تنظیم صدا و دکمه های دیگه رو می ساختم.
mediaplayer هم خیلی عالیه برای اینکار هم اینکه الان دیگه توی تمام ویندوز های هستش.

----------


## rezaTavak

به نظر شما بهتر نبود این بحثها جای دیگر باشد؟

----------


## mehran_337

بعد از فرستادن این مطلب مطمئن بودم شما این و می گید.
اما پیش اومد . بعدا متوجه شدم که باید یه تاپیک براش می زدم به هر حال از توصیه شما ممنونم

----------


## hmd_mahmu

> بچه ها بدون فارسی ساز چطوری میشه توی ویزوال فاکس پرو فارسی توشت ؟ (با همون 2000 با ایکس پی) چون من الان صفحه کلید رو هم فارسی کردم ولب با این حال باز هم فارسی نمیشه نوشت!!  باید کلکی چیزی سرش سوار کرد ؟


این فایل ها رو از حالت فشرده خارج کن و کپی کن در پوشه ای که فایل اجرایی فاکس پرو هست.
فاکس پرو رو اجرا کن و قبل از هر کاری دو دستور زیر رو اجرا کن
fars!
fnt4!
از این لحظه تا لحظه ای که از فاکس پرو خارج بشی هر وقت خواستی میتونی فارسی تایپ کنی، فقط برای فارسی تایپ کردن باید دکمه scroll lock روشن باشه وگرنه انگلیسی مینویسه

..::&&  یا علی  &&::..

----------

